

Onix: A Distributed Control Platform for Large-scale Networks - systems_we_make
http://www.systemswemake.com/papers/onix

======
asharp
<http://www.icsi.berkeley.edu/pubs/networking/onix10.pdf> Link, as the
internal page viewer is, well, claustrophobic.

